# Bmw ?????



## PaoloAmedee (Jan 27, 2015)

Ho acquistato una BMW del 1929/1930 la prima auto da corsa, 
vi allego numeri identificazione e foto.
Che auto è? 
Non trovo notizie su internet.
è possibile restaurarla?
che valore può avere quando è stata restaurata.
Grazie

Sorry für die Übersetzung ist nicht gut mit Google

Ich kaufte mir ein BMW 1929/1930 das erste Rennauto,
Ich füge Identifikationsnummern und Fotos.
Das Auto ist?
Ich kann nicht finden Informationen im Internet.
Sie können sie wieder her?
dieser Wert kann, wenn es wiederhergestellt.
Danke


----------



## Cabover1000 (Dec 6, 2013)

molto cool!


----------



## dms540i (Mar 27, 2010)

Looks like maybe 1936-39 body kit by Ihle, also for BMW 3/20 AM4 different types.


----------



## toybreaker (Dec 3, 2011)

<-drool->


----------

